

I Can’t Be Forgiven for Abu Ghraib - lotsofmangos
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/12/10/opinion/the-torture-report-reminds-us-of-what-america-was.html?_r=2&referrer=

======
kefka
Although it's a fictional HBO show, I think this really applies: "Why America
isn't the Greatest Country in the World Anymore"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPHSXUS0_1c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPHSXUS0_1c)

And really, even though these actions were done in secret, we all bear the
weight of these acts.

The terrorists were justified.

